# Donk suspension for 28's



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

We had a customer bring us this car because when he turned the wheel would lean in and return off caster until he turn back the other way
















































think the box is a little big for the control arm?????and only a 3/8th bolt :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here's the rear. 4-link with panhard??? :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

O.K jokes over,this is what we did to make it streetable :biggrin: 








































check out the good use of a wishbone....Had to make it 5'' longeg then stock


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Were gonna call it EL DONKEY SCHLONG


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2007, 11:50 PM~9401970
> *Were gonna call it EL DONKEY SCHLONG
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 12:50 AM~9401970
> *Were gonna call it EL DONKEY SCHLONG
> *


or DONKEY CACA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 7 2007, 11:57 PM~9402016
> *or DONKEY CACA
> *


I like it ,but I don't think the customer would ........Donkey shit would be good too...


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2007, 10:50 PM~9401970
> *Were gonna call it EL DONKEY SCHLONG
> *



i wanna see ron ghost ride it :biggrin: what is it looks like fomoco suspension ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what kinda car??


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

pictures of the whole car?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That has to be some of the worst/unsafe work I've ever seen. I can't believe some one is so dumb to think that was drivable.

Looks like you got it sorted out pretty good now. Don't know if thats a good thing though, I would like to see all the cars liked that totaled and that was well on its way.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

that wishbone is still shorter than mine haha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good now if i ever have to build a donk il know how


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats not a donk its just a high rider :uh:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Dec 7 2007, 10:04 PM~9402065
> *pictures of the whole car?
> *


X2 LOOKS GOOD RON


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Dec 8 2007, 12:53 AM~9402323
> *thats not a donk its just a high rider :uh:
> *


who cares dick rider.


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

Quite professional looking work. How in the name of jeebus can anyone ride that kind of pos? The shock mount looks like it could have snapped off any minute.

Cool what you did on the steering arms.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i liked that custom mounted panhard bar. that was hot. i hope you charged that guy a lot of money to re fab everything. i still dont say that car is safe though, look at the size of the brakes compared to the rims!


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

HA HA the before and after pics are something else!! amazing fabrication!!

good work


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i would like to see a Donk on thirteens


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*shit! if I hadent of seen the before pics a month ago, or even already knew SWITCH HITTERS did the original install, I would swear that was some USAMOTORSPORTS CRAP... looked like gilberts welds :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: 
oh shit my bad, forgot he dont get dirty,.....



Looks good Ron,... for what it is.... I cant talk too much shit, I airbagged a donk with spinners for a customer! :0 *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 8 2007, 09:32 AM~9403595
> *i would like to see a Donk on thirteens
> *



*here ya go,... this was like 3 bottles of captain morgan and a full BBQ later at the shop, we got bored..lol :biggrin: 







*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2007, 10:50 PM~9401970
> *Were gonna call it EL DONKEY SCHLONG
> *


how many piston pumps he got?
how many inches he doin? :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9403628
> *I would swear that was some USAMOTORSPORTS CRAP... looked like gilberts welds :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> oh shit my bad, forgot he dont get dirty,.....*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 03:53 PM~9403659
> *here ya go,... this was like 3 bottles of captain morgan and a full BBQ later at the shop, we got bored..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced benz (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats some real tidy work bm.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 09:53 AM~9403659
> *here ya go,... this was like 3 bottles of captain morgan and a full BBQ later at the shop, we got bored..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



haha thats funny theres a caddy around here thats been ghetto donked its been lifted a good 4ft n its running std rims looks funny as fuck il try to get a pic next time i see it :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 11:53 AM~9403659
> *here ya go,... this was like 3 bottles of captain morgan and a full BBQ later at the shop, we got bored..lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 8 2007, 11:58 AM~9404224
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> nice
> *


*hey Jason, did you notice? the stickers on the wheels? real daytons too! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9403628
> *shit! if I hadent of seen the before pics a month ago, or even already knew SWITCH HITTERS did the original install, I would swear that was some USAMOTORSPORTS CRAP... looked like gilberts welds :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> oh shit my bad, forgot he dont get dirty,.....
> Looks good Ron,... for what it is.... I cant talk too much shit, I airbagged a donk with spinners for a customer! :0
> *




**And you wonder why I call your dumb ass out .Its because you cant keep your cock sucker closed.** You know nothing about me buddy . You must think I sit in a clean office all day. lol .

Stick to what you do and look for a hot rod forum or somthin with your non- car havin ass. AloTA talk and no car . :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Been there done that . Ya need to stop sky jackin them. 

28s with NO LIFT STOCK suspension NO RUB NO SCRUB .


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

uhmmm..nevermind..ill leave it alone... :twak:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 8 2007, 10:44 AM~9403628
> *shit! if I hadent of seen the before pics a month ago, or even already knew SWITCH HITTERS did the original install, I would swear that was some USAMOTORSPORTS CRAP... looked like gilberts welds :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> oh shit my bad, forgot he dont get dirty,.....
> Looks good Ron,... for what it is.... I cant talk too much shit, I airbagged a donk with spinners for a customer! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2007, 10:47 PM~9401953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Vice grips fix everything. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2007, 12:31 PM~9404356
> * AloTA talk and no car .  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



*hahahahaaha no car?...lol... too funny*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2007, 12:51 PM~9404439
> *Been there done that . Ya need to stop sky jackin them.
> 
> 28s  with NO LIFT  STOCK suspension  NO RUB NO SCRUB .
> ...


man that body kit belongs on a honda not a ford :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 8 2007, 03:41 PM~9404988
> *man that body kit belongs on a honda not a ford :uh:
> *




:buttkick: Wake up bro , its saleen kit Ford .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Ron, I have to ask, but in the picture that you did, the upper ball joint looks stressed to the max(angle wise), when it was put back on the ground, did the ball joint equal out in the socket? Why didn't you just drop the upper control arm mounts, and have the coil run through it?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 8 2007, 04:44 PM~9404997
> *:buttkick:  Wake up bro , its saleen kit Ford .
> *


Doesn't make it look any better just because Ford made it.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Switch Hitters need to thank you for cleaning up there mess :biggrin:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Dec 9 2007, 09:57 AM~9405302
> *Hey Ron, I have to ask, but in the picture that you did, the upper ball joint looks stressed to the max(angle wise), when it was put back on the ground, did the ball joint equal out in the socket? Why didn't you just drop the upper control arm mounts, and have the coil run through it?
> *


He just copied the stock suspension geometry and lowered everything down 12 to 13 inches. Rick did a great job on it. Even though it took 2 weeks :biggrin: 
WQhen the car was off the rack the angles were cool, and with shocks it wont go into a critial bind...cheers


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2007, 03:38 PM~9404978
> *Vice grips fix everything.  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya I must have 15 pair hanging from under cars :biggrin: .....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here's a ****** donk


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2007, 12:13 AM~9407184
> *here's a ****** donk
> 
> 
> ...


i'm loving the only two wheel on the driver side look

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

hey black magic?
you got any more detailed pics?
iam not tryin to jock off your work but i would like to use some of your ideas
i have lifted a few cars and the last one i did was a cutlass for 28`s it was a 14inch lift


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 8 2007, 10:13 PM~9407184
> *here's a ****** donk
> 
> 
> ...


haha dam he looks ******* 



yeah i know fackin kant :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 9 2007, 12:03 AM~9407495
> *hey black magic?
> you got any more detailed pics?
> iam not tryin to jock off your work but i would like to use some of your ideas
> ...


We should be done with it on monday and i'll post a few extrs pics of the complete job.....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 9 2007, 01:13 AM~9407184
> *here's a ****** donk
> 
> 
> ...


I bet those wheels and tires go on that blue tacoma that you built all new suspension for huh?

You should post pics of that when it is finished with the wheels on.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 9 2007, 12:53 AM~9407786
> *I bet those wheels and tires go on that blue tacoma that you built all new suspension for huh?
> 
> You should post pics of that when it is finished with the wheels on.
> *


 YEA THAT WAS JUST FOR FUN.....I will post finished pics in a week or so... :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

its weird that they put there shop name and number on it like it was quality work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

When will it end............. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

Nice. The reason why they ran the panhard in the first place is because the upper links are just attached to the lower links so essentially it was a 2link with adjustable upper links.

Good work tho, seems like a real hack job originally...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Dec 9 2007, 12:07 AM~9407513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got the idea, but the angle on the stilts that you have coming down from the frame isnt exactly right. i know from experiance, and im not hating. And there is an easier way to lift the car that high without cutting the pockets and a-arm mounts off the frame. If you want Ill PM you some pics, my way makes it alot easier.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 23 2008, 01:14 PM~9764954
> *Looks like you got the idea, but the angle on the stilts that you have coming down from the frame isnt exactly right. i know from experiance, and im not hating. And there is an easier way to lift the car that high without cutting the pockets and a-arm mounts off the frame. If you want Ill PM you some pics, my way makes it alot easier.
> *


i would like to see them pics if possible. :biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jan 23 2008, 04:51 PM~9765553
> *i would like to see them pics if possible. :biggrin:
> *




Heres the car, Ill post some suspension pics asap, the car isnt mine its my younger brothers so i have to get to the storage to take some more pics.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

wow. that center link still scares me. whats to keep it from flopping back and forth? that car is soo high it almost needs full hydraulic steering.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

that red caddy should be competing in a monster jam series with grave digger and maximum destruction rather than riding on the streets lol


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 23 2008, 04:15 PM~9766149
> * Heres the car, Ill post some suspension pics asap, the car isnt mine its my younger brothers so i have to get to the storage to take some more pics.
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

switch hitters should stick to hittin switches, switches that arent connected to anything cuz their DONK work was hazardous


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I wish I had pics of the 90's caprice i saw around here. They cut the a-arms in half, and dropped the ball joint ends of the arms down 12 inches or so. the arms were probably 2 feet long from bushing to balljoint! Can you say "bump steer"?

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2008, 07:28 PM~9766240
> *that red caddy should be competing in a monster jam series with grave digger and maximum destruction rather than riding on the streets lol
> *




true :0


----------



## Technochef (Oct 31, 2005)

I guess ill be going to blackmagic / nsane motorsport over off Lake Mead and Losee Right Ron, and Not going to switch hitters Off of sahara and Highland Next door to cheetas strip club LOL... he cost too much anyways


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 24 2008, 05:31 AM~9770655
> *I wish I had pics of the 90's caprice i saw around here. They cut the a-arms in half, and dropped the ball joint ends of the arms down 12 inches or so. the arms were probably 2 feet long from bushing to balljoint! Can you say "bump steer"?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 Teah there are ALOT of them lifted wrong because alot of the guys paying for the lifts really dont know any better, and the shops doing it can tell when they come in to have it done. 

The car dosent really need to be built like a lifted truck on 44 inch mudders because the cars will never see any off road use, but it does need to be done right so the suspension geometry will be the same as stock or else you will have some problems.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

FOR THE SHITTY BUILDERS. if you build something and it breaks on the customer and causes harm or in worst case scenerio DEATH becuz you did shitty work and u didnt know what the hell u were doing you can be held liable for the the work you did


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn that "before" work rivals shitty work I have seen locally! I never thought that was possible!!!! LOL


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 8 2007, 05:57 PM~9405303
> *Doesn't make it look any better just because Ford made it.
> *


Ford doesn't make the Saleen body kit


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2008, 02:54 PM~9774001
> *FOR THE SHITTY BUILDERS.  if you build something and it breaks on the customer and causes harm or in worst case scenerio DEATH becuz you did shitty work and u didnt know what the hell u were doing you can be held liable for the the work you did
> *



yes sir there is alot to be learned as far as business wise people dont understand how serious it is i know i shouldnt put this out there but if someones quarter panel buckles or any kind of body damage is done shops can be sued and most of the time these jack asses can win as business owners we need to get smart having customers signing waivers etc etc so none of us get burnt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

as far as body buckling. thats a given when owning hydraulics or air bags, i cant see anyone gettin a win in court over something like that. but as a customer they depend on the shop to perform their job correctly and not half assed to either make a larger profit or becuz they dont know what they are doing. if the job u perform has been completed and the car is unsafe u best bet ur ass that ur gonna be loosing in the end. if u cant do a job right the 1st time. LEAVE IT TO THE REAL PROFESSIONALS, who are tryin to make that dollar but not get rich off one job


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2007, 11:47 PM~9401953
> *O.K jokes over,this is what we did to make it streetable :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks 100 times better (Even though I hate this shit IMO) but that steering stuff still looks way to nuts for me.

I would be afraid of it breaking apart du to the fact of the size and weight of the wheels that will need to be turned.

Oh and tell this guy to get bigger brakes.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Switch hitters should be ashamed of that kind of work it looks like shit , built like shit and not safe for shit.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I have always been afraid to "stack" the center link. does it try to swing back and forth when it steers?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so what was wrong with it in the first place? i mean a bunch of zoomed in pictures dont tell much of a story when its all rattled canned shit work before and rattled canned quality fabrication after,lol. just curous why it had the problems.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 28 2008, 07:38 PM~9806418
> *I have always been afraid to "stack" the center link. does it try to swing back and forth when it steers?
> *


Look half way down, we put in a thrid link to eliminate the swing effect...


And the reason we re-did the job ,was it wouldn't drive?? There was soo much play in the front,and when it turned the wheel on the pass side would lean in and stay there until you turned back past it.....Looked like a grader :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

that ride was unsafe. the rear end looked like it was going to fall apart :0


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

wow i been on this site for years now ..and i remember years back the bashing that went on with these type of cars people saying it was a miami / florida thing and it would never get its way to the west lol wow in a few years things have changed lol.... now i been seen people from all over compairing lifts .... im from miami and i never liked it (but have done a few)..i dont blam ron or any one for doing them cuz its money in the bank !! ..... i just find it funny how things change im sure a couple people that said they never would ride like that are ...


----------

